# 3 Fusion magnums



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

3 fusion magnums $ $275 each for 2 of them and $325 for one the original. First blank that was ever made for the fusion magnums. Done by jim at hatteras jacks. Has #1 on it and wormy can vouch that i got it. Can get pics tonight.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll take one, but Im confused by the post. $275 for 2 of them? I would like one of those if you are selling individually. Thanks


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok i will send you pics here in about a hour. I have two that are $275 each. one of the 3 is the original blank made ,when they first came out. It was built by Jim at Hatters Jacks.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

oh my bad, I see in the description you posted $275 each. I'll take one. PM me and i'll send you my cell number so we can figure out a way to meet up.
Thanks


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll take one of the 275 also pending seeing a picture. Will pm cell number


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Gotcha


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

catman32 said:


> Gotcha


Still have any?


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

will take one if still available


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Guys i have been gone sorry . I have the one For $325 left.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Will take $300 final


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Close please thank you.I will keep it.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

darn, was going to ask if you would consider trades for a carolina cast pro


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

No trades but would go to 280 on the rod.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

any pictures?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Send me your phone number and i will text them to you.


----------

